# 65 GTO some pics to share



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Well been drivin her for about 2 months and finally got a chance to take some nice pics. Thanks again to all who helped out with even the smallest advice to get this car on the road.:cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

VERY nice work Crusty....You should send some pics and text to High Performance Pontiac Magazine....bet they do a piece on your car/build! Eric:cheers


----------



## Claymation19 (Jun 27, 2010)

Great looking car! What color is the exterior paint - I like it a lot.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Crusty that is sweet! Really like the stance and the modern interior. You have done a great job. And yes, the knowledge shared on this site and others is second to none.:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the stance - that just makes the car. It looks like it could tear your head clean off just standing still.
You done good. :cheers

Bear


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks guys- the color of the car is a mini cooper color called dark silver


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Very sharp 65 CS. The interior is just awsome. :cool

Some black 18"rims and 295/45s would look bitchen on your ride.

Fikse Wheels: Spokes


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

So that is what a 65 looks like in one piece and painted... Right click: save as:

Looks awesome man, I would be proud to drive that car if it were mine. I even like the dash and the grille surround in CF. Very nice.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The CF pieces look amazing!! Great job man!! :cheers


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Love the car Crusty, looks awesome! I also enjoy your subtle and NOT SO subtle updates, mods and enhancements. Very COOOOOOL :cool


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Thumpin, hahahah that's classic.

Crusty, BEAUTIFUL ride.


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Great pics, the car looks beautiful! You've given me some inspiration!


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

That is a keeper for life. What is under the hood? How long did it take you? Any before pictures?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Glad to inspire, it took a long time but if i never started I would still be looking at the old car. 5.7 LS1 under the hood, and some before pics


----------



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

WOW that is a sweet ride. I was never a fan of using carbon fiber on a classic car but you pulled it off flawlessly she looks like she should have rolled out of the factory like that. How did you make the nose piece??


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

crustysack said:


>


That looks so familiar but no rust holes.. What a difference. It came out great and believe me I am tempted to add an LS engine to one of mine after driving my 98 Formula since 04. Still cant bring myself to do it though.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

That car is awesome. Is it stock height? I think you showed me the color to paint my 66! SOOOOOO nice. I'm jealous, lol.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes I will be keeping the car for life, took about 4 years from when I got the car to driving it. It is not stock height dropped about 2" in front and 1" in rear. The color is a mini cooper color called Dark Silver. The nose piece was made by making a mold of the original and then laminating the mold. Took a little bit of time but I wont see another one coming down the street:cool


----------

